# Dearest Ferry prices



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking to book ferries - end of March - I live in Northern Ireland

The ferry from Rosslare - Cherbourg costs £167 including a cabin and takes 18 hours

The ferry from Belfast - Cairnryan (Scotland) costs £167 takes 2hrs 40 minutes

The ferry from Dover - Calais costs £64 takes 2hrs 30mins

The most expensive crossing in the world ????


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

jlo37 said:


> Looking to book ferries - end of March - I live in Northern Ireland
> 
> The ferry from Rosslare - Cherbourg costs £167 including a cabin and takes 18 hours
> 
> ...


_______________________________________________________________________________________________

The Dover-Calais ferry actually takes 1 hr 30 mins, so based on time even more expensive, but then the tunnel only takes 35 mins and is more expensive still.

However, none of the above come even close to the Isle of Wight Ferry which, even with our residents discount is £100 + for a crossing of 40 mins!!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> jlo37 posted,........Looking to book ferries - end of March - I live in Northern Ireland
> 
> The ferry from Rosslare - Cherbourg costs £167 including a cabin and takes 18 hours
> 
> ...


My dear old dad couldn't get over the fact that it was cheaper for us to sail Dover to Calais return in the MH, than it was for him and my mother to sail Ardrossan to Arran or Belfast return, by car.

I do sympathise with you. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

A two and three quarter hour crossing from the Isle of Man to Liverpool (return) in mid July would cost £383


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

A 2.5 minute crossing of the Thames at Dartford now costs £2.50 AND you have to do all the work yourself AND burn your own diesel doing so.

It used to be much better value before they removed the toll booths as you then got a 30 minute crossing for your money.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

You have your own ferry? 8)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

brockley said:


> You have your own ferry? 8)


You have to supply your own - they won't let you walk. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

brockley said:


> You have your own ferry? 8)


I have never managed to navigate a ferry through a tunnel or over a bridge :lol:


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never managed to navigate a ferry through a tunnel or over a bridge :lol:[/quote]

I've never had the option to use a bridge or tunnel on an expensive ferry crossing either


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> > "brockley"
> > I have never managed to navigate a ferry through a tunnel or over a bridge :lol:
> 
> 
> I've never had the option to use a bridge or tunnel on an expensive ferry crossing either


That depends if you are using "Ferry" as a Noun - "A Ferry"



> noun, plural ferries.
> 1.
> a commercial service with terminals and boats for transporting persons, automobiles, etc., across a river or other comparatively small body of water.
> 2.
> ...


or a Verb - "To Ferry".



> 1fer·ry
> verb Ëˆfer-Ä", Ëˆfe-rÄ"
> 
> : to carry or move (someone or something) on a vehicle (such as a boat or a car) usually for a short distance between two places
> ...


So I was using ferry as a verb and was "ferrying" myself over/under the river by way of a motor vehicle.
:wink:

By that definition Eurotunnel is a ferry as they "ferry" you to/from France on a train.

Also the ferry pictured below would easily fit through or over the Dartford Crossing.

Not all "ferries" are big ships :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

This could be a contender :wink:

http://www.falriver.co.uk/getting-about/ferries/king-harry-ferry/prices-and-ticketso


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

nope!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Car ferry - no water!*

The Kandersteg-Goppenstein Car Ferry in Switzerland (a train actually) is something different. Saves a long drive by road!!! But quite strange to sit in the van in the dark for the duration. Google it if you're interested.


----------

